# MINI Yours – for individualists with personality.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

It's not just the driving fun that is unique. With an incomparable variety of special equipment and accessories, the British premium car maker MINI offers its customers enormous scope for customising their vehicles to reflect their own personal style. The wide range of exterior paint finishes and alloy wheels, upholstery variations and interior colour schemes, trims and colour lines, as well as the numerous MINI-specific options such as mirror caps, additional headlamps, roof decor and graphic elements create almost limitless options for making every MINI a unique made-to-measure creation. The options available from the MINI Yours programme are the most exclusive way to customise your car according to your personal preferences. Top-quality materials, stylish designs and precise workmanship to the highest standards characterise the special equipment available ex works for the exterior and interior of the latest MINI models.

The market launch of the latest generation of the MINI 3 door and the also completely newly developed MINI 5 door means that the MINI Yours range is more extensive and more attractive than ever. The packages specially designed for the new models are particularly effective in setting clear standards in exclusivity and style in individual car design. In addition, MINI Yours also widens the choice of special equipment available for the MINI Convertible, MINI Coupé and MINI Roadster models. Like all special equipment, these unusually high-quality options are installed at the MINI plant in Oxford or, in the case of the MINI 3 door, as part of contract manufacturing at VDL Nedcar in Born, Holland.

*British pedigree - fascinating tradition, personal style.*
MINI Yours builds on the British brand's decades of tradition with carefully and stylishly customised small cars. Following its launch in 1959, the classic Mini quickly transforms itself from the ultimate example of clever use of space and impressive agility in an urban setting into a firm favourite among trendy drivers. Its unconventional yet pioneering vehicle concept meant that it was not just a mode of transport, but also an expression of personal style. The classic Mini inspired creativity among its fans at home in the UK in particular. Extravagant one-off models for celebrity clients were evidence of this, as were the special versions of the classic Mini created by fashion designers Mary Quant and Paul Smith.

Since the relaunch of the brand in 2011, MINI has been meeting the wishes of customers with an unerring eye for the unusual in fascinating special editions and design models. The MINI Yours range also answers the need to distinctively underline the individual spirit of the MINI, its high-end character and its British roots. All ranges reflect the tradition of the brand, an awareness of superior quality and a highly developed sense of creativity in design and choice of materials. They are created in special production processes that are inspired by classic hand-crafting skills. The exclusive character of MINI Yours reaches its pinnacle in MINI INSPIRED BY GOODWOOD. This limited special edition of the MINI 3 door with a perfectly balanced combination of top-quality exterior and interior features was produced under the inspiring leadership of the design team from Rolls-Royce Motor Cars in cooperation with the MINI design team.

*Stunning paint finishes and eye-catching alloy wheels.*
The latest MINI Yours programme for customising the car's exterior encompasses a selection of unusual, sophisticated paint finishes and highly expressive, elegant alloy wheels tailored to each specific model. Maximum depth and intensity are achieved by the MINI Yours Lapisluxury Blue paintwork, developed specially for the new MINI 3 door and MINI 5 door. 18 inch MINI Yours alloy wheels in two-tone Vanity Spoke design are also available for both models.

The MINI Yours Highclass Grey metallic paint finish and 17 inch twin-spoke turned black MINI Yours alloy wheels are currently available for the MINI Convertible, MINI Coupé and MINI Roadster models.

*The finest leather, top-quality wood, precise workmanship.*
Personal style and a sense of superior quality can be expressed with the MINI Yours interior range. Carefully selected leather for the seats, instrument panel and steering wheel, interior surfaces in genuine woods and other particularly high-end materials as well as precise and artful workmanship come together to produce the options available for the latest MINI models. The seats of the new MINI 3 door and MINI 5 door feature a particularly natural material finish, soft surfaces and precisely worked details in particularly luxurious MINI Yours Lounge Carbon Black leather, their prestigious characteristics emphasised by an eye-catching seam and a Union Jack design artfully incorporated on the back of the head rests. In addition, particularly expressive interior styles are also available in the MINI Yours Dark Cottonwood, MINI Yours Fibre Alloy and MINI Yours Off-White variants, while the MINI Yours leather sports steeling wheel is also to be had in nappa leather with hand-finished aluminium-coloured contrasting stitching:

The MINI Convertible, MINI Coupé and MINI Roadster models can be fitted out with exclusively designed seats in the MINI Yours Leather Lounge style, Satellite Grey, and with a MINI Yours instrument panel fully covered with nappa leather in Black/Satellite Grey, including a colour line in Satellite Grey. A matching MINI Yours leather sports steering wheel is also available.


----------

